# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khách Sạn Hải Phong, Vũng Tàu khuyến mãi miễn phí dù ghế ở bãi tắm Victory

## sunkenship

Tại Bãi Sau, thành phố du lịch Vũng Tàu, Khách Sạn Hải Phong tọa lạc trên một vị trí rất thuận lợi: từ khách sạn đi bộ đến bãi tắm chỉ mất một đến hai phút. 

Với mong muốn đem lại cho du khách bầu không khí thoáng đãng, mát mẻ, khách sạn được thiết kế theo kiểu "giếng trời" với màu sắc chủ đạo là màu xanh lá hiền hòa.

Khách Sạn được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi: quạt, ti vi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, máy nước nóng, wifi miễn phí, truyền hình cáp, garage xe rộng rãi, an toàn và đặc biệt khách sạn có khuyến mãi miễn phí dù ghế ở bãi tắm cho du khách.

Khách sạn được coi là một trong những khách sạn giá rẻ ở Vũng Tàu, giá phòng chỉ ngang ngửa hoặc thậm chí thấp hơn những khách sạn cùng tiêu chuẩn khác ở Vũng Tàu, mà lại gần biển nữa.

Đến với khách sạn Hải Phong bạn sẽ hài lòng về chất lượng phòng nghỉ, giá cả phải chăng và hứa hẹn một kì nghỉ thật vui vẻ, thú vị !

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, mời các bạn ghé thăm địa chỉ website của khách sạn: http://www.kshaiphong.com

----------


## sunkenship

Các bạn nhớ ủng hộ nha! ^^

----------


## sunkenship

Các địa điểm du lịch tại Vũng Tàu 

Bạch Dinh:
Bạch Dinh dọc theo bãi trước về phía Núi Lớn, chúng ta luôn trông thấy một dinh thự màu trắng, mái ngói đỏ sừng sững trên núi nổi bật trên nền xanh tươi của cây cỏ. Đấy chính là Bạch Dinh.  
Bạch Dinh được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1898 đến năm 1916 dùng làm nơi nghỉ mát cho toàn quyền Pháp Paul Doumer và được gọi là Villa Blanche theo tên cô con gái yêu của ông ta, dân địa phương quen gọi Bạch dinh là biệt thự trắng.Sau đó nhiều đời toàn quyền đông dương (người Pháp) cũng dùng Bạch Dinh làm nơi nghỉ ngơi giải trí nên gọi là Villa Dugouverneur (Dinh toàn quyền).
Sau này Ngô đình Diệm, Nguyễn văn Thiệu cũng lấy Bạch Dinh làm nơi nghỉ ngơi giải trí nên Bạch Dinh còn có tên là Dinh ông Thượng.Phía trước Bạch Dinh hướng ra biển. Tại đây có thể nhìn bao quát cảnh bãi trước, núi nhỏ, núi lớn nhìn thẳng xuống ta sẽ thấy hòn Hải ngưu, đó là mũi đá nhỏ nhô ra biển có hình dáng một con trâu nằm dưới nước bây giờ Bạch dinh được là dùng nhà bảo tàng trưng bày cổ vật tìm được ở Hòn Cau - Côn Đảo.
Tượng chúa Kitô:
Theo đường vòng núi nhỏ (đường Hạ Long) từ bãi trước qua bãi Dứa đến mũi Ninh Phong. Tượng chúa được xây dựng từ năm 1972 những công trình bị bỏ dở, do yêu cầu cuả đồng bào giáo dân ngày 28 tháng 1 năm 1992 UBND tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu đã quyết định xây dựng tiếp công trình tượng chúa trên Núi Nhỏ. Sau hai năm xây dựng ngày 2 tháng 2 năm 1994 công trình đã được hoàn tất. Tượng chúa được xây dựng trên núi cao 136 mét và cao so với mực nước biển 176 mét. Tượng đài cao 31 mét, hai tay dang rộng 18,4 mét được đặt trên một ngôi nhà hình vuông có trạm trổ chúa và 13 tông đồ trên mặt tượng.
Phía trong bụng tượng có thể chứa được hàng trăm người đi trên 133 bậc thang được làm bằng đá mài. Từ hai tay của tượng ta có thể nhìn bao quát được toàn bộ thành phố Vũng Tàu. 
Hải Đăng:
Hải Đăng Vũng Tàu được xây dựng từ năm 1907, lúc đầu đặt ở mỏm thấp của núi nhỏ, thắp bằng dầu năm 1911 được xây dựng thành tháp tròn có đường kính 3 mét cao 18 mét được làm trên đỉnh cao nhất của núi nhỏ có độ cao 170 mét.
Hải đăng Vũng Tàu dọi xa đến 35 hải lưu có kính viễn vọng để theo dõi tàu và hướng dẫn thuyền trên biển.

Núi Lớn:
Vũng Tàu có hai hòn núi là Núi Lớn và Núi Nhỏ. Núi Lớn có diện tích khoảng 400 ha, có ba đỉnh lớn là Vũng Mây, Núi Lớn và Hòn Sụp.
Theo đường Núi Lớn (đường Trần Phú ) quanh sườn núi từ Bến Đình sẽ đến chùa Thích Ca Phật Đài, Bãi Dâu, đến Bãi Trước dài 10 km, đường dốc quanh co, trên là núi, dưới là biển, phong cảnh hữu tình, hùng vĩ lên thơ. Có nhiều thắng cảng dọc đường đi như tượng Đức mẹ, tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm, Bạch Dinh ...
Núi Nhỏ:
Núi Nhỏ có diện tích khoảng 120 ha, đỉnh núi cao 170 m. Về truyền thuyết, Núi Nhỏ mang tên Tao Phùng kể về câu chuyện giữa người con gái vua Thuỷ Tề và một chàng trai làng chài.
Theo đường vòng Núi Nhỏ (đường Hạ Long) chạy từ bãi trước qua Bãi Ô Quắn, Bãi Dứa đến mũi Nghinh Phong và ra Bãi Sau dài khoảng 6 km. Đường mới, rộng và đẹp. Hai bên đường có nhiều điểm du lịch hấp dẫn như Bãi Trước, chùa Niết Bàn Tịnh Xá, tượng Chúa Kitô, Hòn Bà ...

----------


## hoaban

Thank you for share. I like it.

----------

